# *New* - THE PIANO MUSIC OF CHARLES IVES - YT Master class



## Dfrankjazz (Nov 24, 2012)

THE PIANO MUSIC OF CHARLES IVES - *NEW*

This New Master Class includes an introduction to Ives and his work; a mini-clinic on the use of dissonance in modern composition/improvisation, and listening and discussions of 5 of Ives' solo piano pieces.

Phrends, you may enjoy this new master class on Ives' piano music, free:

Includes intro to Ives and his work, mini-clinic on the use of dissonance in modern music, and discussion of 5 of his lesser-known piano pieces.

A superfun hour, promise)






You will LUUVV this, free!

Blessings and keep swingin,

Dave Frank
Director, Dave Frank School of Jazz
NYC


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I learned a lot from watching this masterclass, thanks for posting. The story about your mom crying was hilarious, and hearing Charles Ives singing was something I won't soon forget. :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Dfrankjazz said:


> THE PIANO MUSIC OF CHARLES IVES - *NEW*...Blessings and keep swingin,
> 
> Dave Frank
> Director, Dave Frank School of Jazz
> NYC


Thanks, Dave. I saw your Frank Zappa masterclass, and really enjoyed it! You are a fantastic pianist, improvisor, and musical thinker!


----------



## Dfrankjazz (Nov 24, 2012)

*hi, don't know how to get rid of thumbs down))*

Thanks for the kind woirds. Sometimes a thinker, and sometimes a stinker)

We now have a total of 18 master classes on YT and Ustream, including Charlie Parker, Lennie Tristano, Marx Brothers, Liberace, walking bassline clinic, playing outside the changes, Dave McKenna, Bruce Hornsby, Oscar Peterson, Bill Evans, and many others, here:

www.youtube.com/Dfrankjazz
www.ustream.tv/user/Dfrankjazz

All phree, no commercials.

Keep swingin
Dave Frank


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

That is a fine way to spend 50+ minutes! Thanks, Dave.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Dfrankjazz said:


> Thanks for the kind woirds. Sometimes a thinker, and sometimes a stinker)
> 
> We now have a total of 18 master classes on YT and Ustream, including Charlie Parker, Lennie Tristano, Marx Brothers, Liberace, walking bassline clinic, playing outside the changes, Dave McKenna, Bruce Hornsby, Oscar Peterson, Bill Evans, and many others, here:
> 
> ...


Thank you, I've seen this one about Ives and the one about Dave Mckenna, it's very interesting. Are you planning to do other masterclasses? I'd be particularly curious to see something as informative for pianists like Herbie Nichols or Andrew Hill.


----------



## Dfrankjazz (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for your ideas! I'm not too familiar with either one so I will give a listen..tx for writing, keep swingin!

Dave Frank
NYC


----------



## moozentertainment (Nov 15, 2012)

Piano, Its my one of the favorite instruments in my music life. I played and make sound with different level. i know little bit. but couldn't say i know very well of play with piano. but i love this instruments.


----------

